# GBAtemp users age!



## JPH (Feb 16, 2007)

Just wanna know about how old the peoples at GBAtemp are...I is 13 years old.


----------



## yee (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I'm 14.


----------



## JPH (Feb 16, 2007)

Good enough...so umm, yeah...


----------



## lolsjoel (Feb 16, 2007)

20 for a few more months.


----------



## JPH (Feb 16, 2007)

And who is this Old bastard the great poll speaks of?


----------



## fischju_original (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Just wanna know about how old the peoples at GBAtemp are...hopefully, there's another 13 year old GBAtemper noob waiting to be digitally acquitted with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do you realize how much you just sounded like a 40 year old child molestor?


----------



## Shinji (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Just wanna know about how old the peoples at GBAtemp are...hopefully, there's another 13 year old GBAtemper noob waiting to be digitally acquitted with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm Chris Hansen...

No really, sometimes its best kept anon. about things like that...


P.S.

Dirtie is 7...


----------



## JPH (Feb 16, 2007)

Haha, I do sounds like a child malesterrrer...reminds me of the best South Park ever...

Shinji, ZOMG!!! Your last name is my last name too!!! ZOMG!


----------



## Shinji (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess for the uninformed, this might help a little...


----------



## springah (Feb 16, 2007)

ahh, so its the kids to blame.. all makes sense


----------



## muhamad520 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thirteen right here


----------



## megabug7 (Feb 16, 2007)

36


----------



## Akoji (Feb 16, 2007)

17 utill sept 26th hehe (im almost level 18 =) omgz gonna be able to buy booze


----------



## nintendofreak (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> 17 utill sept 26th hehe (im almost level 18 =) omgz gonna be able to buy booze








 IM 18 here in the US, but no booze till 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, at least i can buy.. uh.. Cigarettes ( ewwww) or umm  Gamble!! My sister got me hooked on lottery tickets.. She gave me 10 lottery tickets and ive cashed them in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing im not addicted.. i think


----------



## richardv (Feb 16, 2007)

45 FTW


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## phoood (Feb 16, 2007)

For some reason I laugh when I see "Old Bastard".
Been reading too much.

edit-I'm thinking most people here would be 20-30 since most minors usually don't purchase things online.
But the more active people would usually be much more younger.  Given a few exceptions


----------



## mackster (Feb 16, 2007)

14 biches


----------



## kevo_the_man (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mackster @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> 14 biches



That's a lot of bitches =O

I'm 17 right now.  18 on the 23rd.


----------



## slayer95 (Feb 16, 2007)

Level 33 here
will level up next month


----------



## ziggy:{) (Feb 16, 2007)

26 here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 16, 2007)

Another geezer checks in: 39


----------



## id242 (Feb 16, 2007)

well, 87 isnt that old


----------



## ajjav924 (Feb 16, 2007)

21 year old pua


----------



## Foolio (Feb 16, 2007)

As of today, 27.


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 16, 2007)

26 and lovin' it... hang on, I think I'd rather be younger.


----------



## Foie (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(slayer95 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Level 33 here
> will level up next month



That's a very... _interesting_ way to put it XD.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm 38.  I'll be 39 next month.  I voted "Old Bastard".


----------



## decript (Feb 16, 2007)

17, 18 March 13th.

Testicle drop count: 3


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting...I thought there would be more 10-15 year olds than that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'm about average age, 22.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 16, 2007)

22 and counting.


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 16, 2007)

21, I'm beginning to catch up to you shaunj66


----------



## Opium (Feb 16, 2007)

19 going on 18.


----------



## legendofphil (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually 23, my Wii sports age is 26 and I am just a huge child, now if you'll excuse me I need to go play with my Lego.


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sixteen. Will be seventeen this July.


----------



## mcsquared (Feb 16, 2007)

24 for another month getting old


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm 13.

@ OP: You're two months older than me.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2007)

the square root of my age is 5, I'm a quarter of a century old.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 16, 2007)

14,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw http://www.paulsadowski.com/birthday.asp go to this link. Fun facts


----------



## spas (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm 18


----------



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

17 in November. Im gettin old.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 16, 2007)

A mortal God at 17


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2007)

14

- Sam


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 16, 2007)

Nearly 26


----------



## Qpido (Feb 16, 2007)

18!

Q~


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 16, 2007)

19 here


----------



## dslknight (Feb 16, 2007)

25 here


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 16, 2007)

24 over here


----------



## crafton48 (Feb 16, 2007)

22 here


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 16, 2007)

15 Monday


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2007)

Tuned 19 last month.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent topic !!
Something like this should be made sticky, really, imagine..after reading somebody's ridiculous post go to the sticky topic to see how old is the person and then come back and say...It's OK, damn Kids !! :lol
Or we should create a database with everybody's age in it to better judge people posts.
I for one have learned that there are a few mature persons in this forums and that only confirms my suspects....
Only I couldn't imagine Opium being only 19 going to 18 !!
By the way I'm 33, and but if I would have been 32 I could have voted in the 27-32 area...but that makes me now the same range as 38 now!

btw I am copyng & pasting everybody's age in my huge database, which also incorporate a member search by age, name or posts count, one day it will be hopefully integrated into GBATemp forum My Controls tab...wait there's already something like that!
Oh...no, people usually don't even specify their age when they register...to bad.
How about we force everybody to state their age upon registering ?
Even better would be to show the age under the member's avatar !!


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 16, 2007)

17 yrs. 18 on August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Brouhaha (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> btw I am copyng & pasting everybody's age in my huge database, which also incorporate a member search by age, name or posts count, one day it will be hopefully integrated into GBATemp forum My Controls tab...wait there's already something like that!
> Oh...no, people usually don't even specify their age when they register...to bad.
> How about we force everybody to state their age upon registering ?
> Even better would be to show the age under the member's avatar !!



It would actually be useful if the info was reliable... I mean, I'm 77, now prove me wrong...


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> btw I am copyng & pasting everybody's age in my huge database, which also incorporate a member search by age, name or posts count, one day it will be hopefully integrated into GBATemp forum My Controls tab...wait there's already something like that! Oh...no, people usually don't even specify their age when they register...to bad. How about we force everybody to state their age upon registering ?


That's... actually kinda creepy


----------



## wohoo (Feb 16, 2007)

16 here


----------



## Satangel (Feb 16, 2007)

14, quite young


----------



## Bowser128 (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ARM73 @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > btw I am copyng & pasting everybody's age in my huge database, which also incorporate a member search by age, name or posts count, one day it will be hopefully integrated into GBATemp forum My Controls tab...wait there's already something like that! Oh...no, people usually don't even specify their age when they register...to bad. How about we force everybody to state their age upon registering ?
> > That's... actually kinda creepy




It's not as bad as the first post: "I'm 13, and I'm looking for other under-age children *evil laugh*"
(Okay, maybe I paraphrased a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



As for me, I'm 20.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2007)

24 here


----------



## frostfire (Feb 16, 2007)

17 for 2 months now


----------



## bladerx (Feb 16, 2007)

31 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, soon to be 32, I feel old now


----------



## slayer667 (Feb 16, 2007)

21 and lovin the bar scene, but my wallet sure isnt


----------



## xalphax (Feb 16, 2007)

21 here


----------



## SynGamer (Feb 16, 2007)

20 here...


----------



## hakdizzle (Feb 16, 2007)

18 been here since i was 13


----------



## speechless (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(hakdizzle @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> 18 been here since i was 13
> QUOTE(;; but check your infoline...)Group: Newcomers
> Posts: 44
> Joined: 6-May 06


so...say what now? you been here huh? im not following..

btw, im a bastard... nice to meet you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: not to mention, the site hasn't existed 5 years.. not here.. at gbatemp.net
remember the guestbook, that was back in 2002.. guess if the gbatemp wikipedia
entry still existed i could've pointed you at history so you wouldn't have made
yourself look so silly.. anyways...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for history lessons: 
--> http://personales.com/guatemala/rubelsanto/gbatemp/ 
--> http://gbatemp.2ya.com
--> http://gbatemp.m4d.sm


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Brouhaha @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> It would actually be useful if the info was reliable... I mean, I'm 77, now prove me wrong...


----------



## Bitbyte (Feb 16, 2007)

18 here.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys I was just kiddin' about building my database.......I'm certainly less creepy then that 52 years old guy that started this whole topic to make new underage friends....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes I still like this tread, because knowing that some people are 77 then I will take it easy on them and refrain from any useless flame war...priority to older members of course !
Same thing when a 10 years old kid starts some stupid tread then I might as well be patient and try to help, instead of thinking f****** idiot !!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> 14,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celebrities who share your birthday:
Tommy Mottola (1949)	Maulana Karenga (1941)	Roosevelt Grier (1932)
Polly Bergen (1930)	John Chancellor (1927)	Harry Dean Stanton (1926)
Dale Robertson (1923)	Ingmar Bergman (1918)	Gerald R. Ford (1913)
Woody Guthrie (1912)	*William Hanna (1910)*

Cool.


----------



## JPH (Feb 17, 2007)

You got me there bud. I'm an obese 52 year old Jew who lures in children all days over teh intrenet...It pleases me a great deal. Seems to be more young folks than old bastards...


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 17, 2007)

17 here.


----------



## rice151 (Feb 17, 2007)

20...omg 6 more months and I can do EVERYTHING Vegas was intended for


----------



## LordWill072284 (Feb 17, 2007)

22 here...


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 17, 2007)

33  am i, 34 at the end of this year


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 17, 2007)

20 in 3 months.


----------



## -EX- (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> 20 in 3 months.


LOL, the same here. My birthday is on 10th of May.


----------



## dice (Feb 17, 2007)

some of the options are amazingly close to each other

{17}


----------



## xabier (Feb 17, 2007)

22 in 3 months


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 14,Â
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm 13, whee...  Thanks to that birthday site, I now know that I share a birthday with the second-richest man in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 17, 2007)

You know, Rick, this poor devil was born the same day I died..


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 6, 2007)

15. 16 in 6 months. then sweet learners, the streets wont be safe again

P.S HURRAH MY HUNDRETH POST


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually I'm 15, but it'll change to 16 in 2.5 months, so I just voted 16-20.

P.S. Congratulations Spartan!


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2007)

Me and Tony Hawk share the same birthday! ROCK!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 11, 2007)

13 and about 1\2 monthes!!! jelous?!?!?!


----------



## peatsk8boi (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm 18


----------



## HelloKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

28.. 29 soon =*(


----------



## Costello (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> 28.. 29 soon =*(



you're almost 9 years older than me... am I too young to marry you?


----------



## Orc (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> You know, Rick, this poor devil was born the same day I died..


Advanced Happy Birthday you old bag. KAKAKAKAKA

Orc is 22.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2007)

25 not long to 30


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Rick, this poor devil was born the same day I died..
> ...


Just a few more days before 43. I'm as young as I feel! (oh, my joints!)
YOU KIDS GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Mar 20, 2007)

19 - 20 in august


----------



## HelloKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 28.. 29 soon =*(
> ...







There's alot to consider besides age lol


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I married Spikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 28 y.o. -  18 y.o. = 10 years diff!


----------



## haohmaru6 (Mar 20, 2007)

At 0 I was turned off...
At 1 I was a BIT young
At 2 I was worth about TWO BITS
At 4 I ate a little NIBBLE at a time
At 8 I could take a big BYTE
At 16 I learned my first WORD

Rapidly approaching 32 now... makin me a DWORD... w00t! In terms of 32 bits thats (can be):

4294967296

Which is approaching my ultimate goal of bein an OLD FART 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DRACO (Mar 21, 2007)

14 ima turn 15 0n the fourth of july


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 28, 2007)

14


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm 22...I've been here for quite a while...I'm not too young for HelloKitty right


----------



## tyasawa (Mar 28, 2007)

'o' will be 21 soon... *voted for 16-20 while im still in that range*

eh i went to that bday site.. born in the same date with hayden christensen..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *fangirl mode on*
and my birthstone is diamon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought it was opal.. my bf better be ready... cos i know what i want for my next bday XD


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 28, 2007)

18 here I will be 19 in 12 days.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> ...



right of course!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2 1/2 feet long!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












turned 13 a while ago like a month...


----------



## leoedin (May 10, 2007)

bumped for awesomeness

16 - 17 in July....


----------



## Bitbyte (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> 28.. 29 soon =*(



No worries, 30 is a woman's prime age!


----------



## Migugu (May 10, 2007)

Will be 16 in November


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 10, 2007)

i like how from the people that voted - most people are over 18 yet there is still have to watch your language when speaking


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (May 10, 2007)

Well i am turning 17 tomorrow.


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(bobitos @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> 20 for a few more months.



ditto, just a few more months until I can buy 40s to pour out in memory of people


----------



## HipN (May 19, 2007)

16!!!


----------



## chalupa (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to steal slayers style!

I am a level 14 fatty but I only need 15 more exp (days) till I'm 15 and learn the attack learners permit = )


----------



## Aril (May 26, 2007)

22 here and still have done nothing interesting in my life....


----------



## reemixx (May 26, 2007)

21. Guess I'm 'average' age around here


----------



## 1timeuser (May 26, 2007)

17 here


----------



## wepoo (May 26, 2007)

Hehe, 20 and still got a few months until you can buy beer. Sucks for you (and the 200+million others like you, I suppose)


----------



## TetrisGOD (May 26, 2007)

Its good to see a lot of people my age here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I turn 26 next month.


----------



## squeaks (May 26, 2007)

A lot here are from the NES generation.


----------



## Smuff (May 26, 2007)

Dammit - I just edged into "old bastard" by a year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. we prefer the term "Veteran Gamer" to "old bastard", you young whippersnappers


----------



## TetrisGOD (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ May 26 2007 said:


> Dammit - I just edged into "old bastard" by a yearÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol'd at the "Old Bastard"

Not a very nice way to put it. I don't consider 40 to be old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm 15 though. Nearly 16!!


----------



## frozende (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> squeaksÂ 	Posted May 26 2007, 01:59 AM
> Â 	A lot here are from the NES generation.



I remember those great gaming days!!!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

29 - one year then midlife crisis and a bright red ferarri!


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 4, 2007)

Midlife at 30? You don't expect to last very long, do you?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 4, 2007)

21.. alcohol still tastes nasty.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Midlife at 30? You don't expect to last very long, do you?



I'll probably die at 30 after crashing my lovely red ferrari into a cow or something


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sirAnger @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Midlife at 30? You don't expect to last very long, do you?
> ...


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 13 and my son is 2, he's a gbatemper too but has no category.

I was kidding, I'm actually 21 and my son is 10.........!?!?!?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 16.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Jun 24, 2007)

another age poll!?!?!! 

im 17


----------



## pasc (Jun 24, 2007)

my age is 16


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 24, 2007)

im 17, just a year away from the legal anything age ;D


----------



## theADDict (Jun 24, 2007)

Blimey, I was playing video games before most of you were born :-(


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 13, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yays for puberty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Hrm, did I already post here?...


----------



## Issac (Jun 24, 2007)

im 19 and a half.... one little half year to go.... and then! THEN! I am going to go buy some alcohol... not just any alcohol...
Vanilla vodka, sourz apple, and 7-up/sprite.... (tho that's no alcohol... tho, sprite almost sounds like spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 12, 2007)

thread looks familary


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> thread looks familary


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 12, 2007)

Im 15. 16 in 2 months. I will get my learners then. Yay for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT- I posted here 4 months ago


----------



## superrob (Jul 17, 2007)

14 Years!.


----------



## 1man1dream (Jul 19, 2007)

turned 15 3 months ago

*sigh* I'm too old for this


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 19, 2007)

4 lol ^__^


----------



## JPH (Jul 19, 2007)

Yay, I'm 14.


----------



## Skyy (Jul 19, 2007)

22 here... Meh. Not so old or young. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Right in the middle, heh.


----------



## asher (Jul 19, 2007)

Michael Jordan here


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 19, 2007)

Still 43, still playin' Mario...
.. oh yeah...
_*
GIT OFF'N MY LAWN!*_


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 5, 2007)

i;m 90009878867 years old, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nah, actually im only 3 months.., mwa hahahaha 

Conclusion: (no answer givin) LOL


----------



## Icarus (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm 19 years young. 20 on August 23 =/


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 5, 2007)

13


----------



## cubin' (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> I'm 13.
> 
> @ OP: You're two months older than me.




would have picked older than that!

i'm 20. 

21 in November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I needa get my shit together i'm getting old.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 5 2007 said:


> I needa get my shit together i'm getting old.


awwwwwwwwwwh bless your little heart


----------



## Green_BiRi (Aug 7, 2007)

Goin' 15 in 4 months... so much time...


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Green_BiRi @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> Goin' 15 in 4 months... so much time...



Goin' 15 in 9 months. I wanna drive too!


----------



## Green_BiRi (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Green_BiRi @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Goin' 15 in 4 months... so much time...
> ...



Ah sh*tzoid.... I'm goíng *16*, not 15... (This is what happens when you just finished to see a clown making sex with a monkey under your kitchen table, while making fried eggs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Green_BiRi @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Green_BiRi @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> ...








I'll sleep good with that image in my mind.


----------



## lawliet (Aug 8, 2007)

18 right here.


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 8, 2007)

I will got 18 in september 18th


----------



## Jei (Aug 10, 2007)

I just turned 22 last month.


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 10, 2007)

24... w/ 25 in mid-september.


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 10, 2007)

28.

Shame on me for navigating these childish forums about childish consoles with childish games.


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 10, 2007)

Whoa, triple post. Delete this, please.


----------

